# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  27 On Propecia-Considering A Hair Transpalnt | Dr. Edmond Griffin, Atlanta

## tbtadmin

Question Submitted Through thebaldtruth.com

*IAHRS Member, Edmond Griffin, M.D. of Atlanta  Responds:
*
Hi Dr. Griffin, I saw your video and appreciated your honest reply. I have a question,  I’d like to fill in my hairline, but have a fear of shock loss since I still have a great deal of hair. I don’t want to lower it too much, just make it stronger. I’m  27, on Propecia for 3 years, with good results, but would be happier with a better hairline. Do you think it’s worth the risk?

----------

